

Show HN: Game Suggest - saibotd
http://gamesuggest.net/

======
CWuestefeld
It seems you're outputting other's peoples' lists where there's at least one
game in common with those I like.

Couldn't you take this a step farther and aggregate all those lists, with
those games that appear the most frequently showing up at the top? For bonus
points, weight more highly the games coming from lists that more strongly
match (and using Bayesian averages, too!)

~~~
saibotd
Yep, I need to work on the matching, but for this I need more sample data

------
ColinWright
So I typed in "Backgammon" and "Go" and it doesn't seem to do anything.

~~~
saibotd
Well, maybe I should put "video game" somewhere in the text.

Edit: Also, chess maybe?

